
Building Spark Gap Tesla Coil - Basics - rathel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSp1IzmRUk8
======
rathel
Here are all the parts for convenience. Note: I'm not the author of these
videos ;)

1 - Basics
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSp1IzmRUk8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSp1IzmRUk8)

2 - High voltage transformer / power supply
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo1TYNwWjJo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo1TYNwWjJo)

3 - MMC Capacitor
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7fos5ErRsg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7fos5ErRsg)

4 - Secondary
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J36W7maz9SU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J36W7maz9SU)

5 - Spark Gap
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfEde2j-8yY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfEde2j-8yY)

6 - First test
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l42LxZhop2E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l42LxZhop2E)

